# Older CZ's



## MetalMan52 (Dec 15, 2007)

Are there any others interested in the older Cz's like the 24's or 27's?
Pat


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Sure, if I could find one in decent shape at a reasonable price. Of course, I'll probably wait until I move to another state before I buy another handgun. Maryland resident


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I just picked up a German Occupation CZ-27, 'fnh' marked, from a pawn shop today for $229. Neat litle gun, but it is heavy for its size.


----------

